# Food Distribution Under Military or Government Control?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Venezuela's Food Distribution is under military control. Is this coming to a place near you?
Venezuelans Throng Grocery Stores Under Military Protection - Bloomberg


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well our King did praised Hugo and how he changed Venezuela. A model to be followed.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Watch and learn city dwellers....


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slip: We and the Saudi's did this to them. It's all because of their falling oil prices. Remember, we've been dealing with almost $4 per gallon gas for years all because BHO and the DOE or Interior won't let ******'s drill. Sorry about the individuals having to wear dirty clothes, but I'm not one to feel sorry about $1.95 gas. Are you


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Slip: We and the Saudi's did this to them. It's all because of their falling oil prices. Remember, we've been dealing with almost $4 per gallon gas for years all because BHO and the DOE or Interior won't let ******'s drill. Sorry about the individuals having to wear dirty clothes, but I'm not one to feel sorry about $1.95 gas. Are you


 Venezuela was down the drain long before oil dropped.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Slip: We and the Saudi's did this to them. It's all because of their falling oil prices. Remember, we've been dealing with almost $4 per gallon gas for years all because BHO and the DOE or Interior won't let ******'s drill. Sorry about the individuals having to wear dirty clothes, but I'm not one to feel sorry about $1.95 gas. Are you


Our senators are already looking at slapping a tax increase of 12 cents per gallon while gas prices are so low. We already pay about 50 cents per gallon in taxes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evil socialists trying to tax gas while prices are down. Screw 'em... Flood your senator and congressman with phone calls. Gas should be 1.50/gal or lower if the puppet masters would all shrivel up and die.

Back to the OP, dumbasses in Venezuela had to go commie and this is what you get. Like Rip says, people in the city take note. We're a couple of natural disasters or economic fouls away from some sort of government managed food supply...just look at all the people on food stamps. Do you think the idiots in DC won't use them as usefull idiots?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Venezuela's Food Distribution is under military control. Is this coming to a place near you?
> Venezuelans Throng Grocery Stores Under Military Protection - Bloomberg


The number of people receiving food stamps has DOUBLED since the Obama regime came into power.

Almost 50% of all Americans receive some kind of government assistance.

Welcome to "back door" government-controlled food distribution, right here in the USA!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The number of people receiving food stamps has DOUBLED since the Obama regime came into power.
> 
> Almost 50% of all Americans receive some kind of government assistance.
> 
> Welcome to "back door" government-controlled food distribution, right here in the USA!


Good point Patritotflamethrower,
I couldn't agree more. One theory is that those on gu'ment food stamps get preferred distribution and those like us who are the "producers" will get second tier. The gu'ment knows they can control those on food stamps and we are wild cards.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good point Patritotflamethrower,
> I couldn't agree more. One theory is that those on gu'ment food stamps get preferred distribution and those like us who are the "producers" will get second tier. The gu'ment knows they can control those on food stamps and we are wild cards.


Meanwhile, Ol' RPD goes diddy boppin' out to the chicken pen to rustle up some fresh eggs while Momma gets out some turnip greens she grew and canned last summer.
Venison for supper? Or some of that locally raised beef we bought straight from the farmer?
And the soil near the great Okefenokee Swamp grows the creamiest potatoes you will ever eat.

What I'm saying is, for those who don't actually live in the cities, learn to garden food. Those in suburbs might not be able to keep chickens, but even a few rows of vegetables will help. The satisfaction of eating something you grew yourself is immense.
Rural dwellers have more options, and if you are not taking advantage of them, shame on you.

Remember - he who controls the food, controls the people.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We turned a "junk room" into our new "canning storage area".

Don't have any where what I'd like to have in there, . . . but one step at a time.

We're adding as we go along, . . . and like RPD said, . . . home grown groceries do really taste good.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Classic example of why we prep... Reminder.. Buy more detergent. Lol


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

hayden said:


> Our senators are already looking at slapping a tax increase of 12 cents per gallon while gas prices are so low. We already pay about 50 cents per gallon in taxes.


 And you know who makes the biggest profit from a gallon of gas don't you.... The government. Course when they excoriate Exxon for profits they don't mention the money the government profits from via tax on gas. Now more tax...

Btw, I just filled up for $30. Basically $1.89/g


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Classic example of why we prep... Reminder.. Buy more detergent. Lol


Or make your own laundry detergent.
Homemade Laundry Detergent - The Best Natural Recipe


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Grow and raise a surplus, then trade for what you don't grow or raise.


----------

